# ECU Upgrade



## kevdarev (May 16, 2012)

I'm an NZ based enthusiast and have just recently had an ECU remap completed on my MK1 (2002 - 225). This was completed by NZ Performance Tuning. An NZ company who specialise in ECU upgrades and use European based (I believe UK) s/w. While the performance uplift is amazing  I'm experiencing some hesitation when accelerating at slow speeds or driving around town. Previously this was not an issue and the drive experience was very smooth. The car also has the occasional sneeze (a noise that seems to come from the new DV8 I have also had fitted... is this kind of performance usual following an ECU upgrade?

Kev


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome you would be better posting this in the mk1 section


----------

